# Databases > Oracle Types of views in Oracle

## M_lakshmi

Is there any types of views in Oracle? If so, please let me know...

----------


## susarlasireesha

follow this useful link

----------


## nareshbabu18

what is the difference between cursor and collections

----------


## susarlasireesha

> what is the difference between cursor and collections


cursor
When a query is executed in oracle, a result set is produced and stored in the memory. Oracle allows the programmer to access this result set in the memory through cursors. 
Collection
A Collection is an ordered group of elements, all of the same type. Each element has a unique subscript, called an index, that determines its position in the collection

----------


## Dhiraj_k

Hello Laxmi,
 There r two types of VIEW in ORACLE.
 Simple View and Complex View
simple view derives data from only one table but complex view derives data from many table
simple view contain no functions or group of data but complex view contain function or group of data
simple view always allow DML operation through th view but complex view does not always allow

----------

